# Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

We'll be there setting up early Saturday morning. Unloaded a semi-truck from Avery last week, so I'll have a few things!

Jeff at WebbedConnection

...and our prices are the same, and usually better than Rogers.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> sporty's!


that's the place,it's great place to stop for wings.


----------



## RemingtonUltimateHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont forget to check out Fair Chase Outfitters and book a hunt whille your there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

webbedconnection said:


> We'll be there setting up early Saturday morning. Unloaded a semi-truck from Avery last week, so I'll have a few things!
> 
> Jeff at WebbedConnection
> 
> ...and our prices are the same, and usually better than Rogers.


I always look for ammo when I'm at the festival but normally don't find any. I'll be getting a case of kent faststeel before season, and normally get it from Rogers. Plan to bring any ammo to Bay City?


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll be there Saturday morning. We always stop at Williams cheese factory. Love their cheese bread and other stuff. And since we are there we have to drive up to Nayanquin pte to see how things look. Steve


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

webbedconnection said:


> We'll be there setting up early Saturday morning. Unloaded a semi-truck from Avery last week, so I'll have a few things!
> 
> Jeff at WebbedConnection
> 
> ...and our prices are the same, and usually better than Rogers.


Until Fred sees this post...lol


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

JYDOG said:


> Blue Sky Rettievers will have a booth. Stop and say Hi.


Dang wanted to drop by for sure, but cannot make the trip up there this weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DuckDynasty (Oct 5, 2012)

Does anybody know if Sporting Ammo from Palms Mi is at this show. Also, are there any layout boats there on display.


----------



## 2shorthairs (Oct 24, 2011)

My two boys and I are heading south Saturday morning to check it out for the first time. We are excited!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm looking for a boat blind for my 18ft boat is there any chances of one their or a deal on one?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I went about 4 yrs ago. Was a waste of a drive for me. I was very disappointed. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

firenut8190 said:


> I went about 4 yrs ago. Was a waste of a drive for me. I was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's really a poor weekend to have it, Rogers and Presleys both have shows going on and those will always trump a Michigan show


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Ill be there!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

SBE II said:


> It's really a poor weekend to have it, Rogers and Presleys both have shows going on and those will always trump a Michigan show


Yea if you live in il. Or Mo. But who lives in Michigan that's are going to drive to liberty Mo. For a store show? Not many if any. Unfortunately I won't be there this year. First time in 25 years I won't be at this show at one location or another. My mother in law died unexpectedly and have a bunch of stuff to help my wife with here. I will have a booth there yet spot 114 & 115 if anyone wants to check out a true hand made call my boys will have a fairly good selection to choose from. Been bustin my **** to get what I've got. 
Hope everyone has a great time. As for me it will not be fun dealing with the loss of my wife's mom. Her dad is in icu in critical condition as well so we are hoping he makes it. I don't want to deal with both of them dieing!!! 
Later boys
Smoke


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Yea if you live in il. Or Mo. But who lives in Michigan that's are going to drive to liberty Mo. For a store show? Not many if any. Unfortunately I won't be there this year. First time in 25 years I won't be at this show at one location or another. My mother in law died unexpectedly and have a bunch of stuff to help my wife with here. I will have a booth there yet spot 114 & 115 if anyone wants to check out a true hand made call my boys will have a fairly good selection to choose from. Been bustin my **** to get what I've got.
> Hope everyone has a great time. As for me it will not be fun dealing with the loss of my wife's mom. Her dad is in icu in critical condition as well so we are hoping he makes it. I don't want to deal with both of them dieing!!!
> Later boys
> Smoke


Prayers to you and your family. Out of respect for your loss we will agree to disagree Smoke. Be safe


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

sunday


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll head up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I think my friend John will be there selling his antler stuff he makes. Cool guy and one of the best retired hounds man around if you wanna talk cats, yotes, and lions. He's also a retired co. Ask him about his partner the black bear that rode around with him. Bet most of you never been stopped by a co with a black bear in the truck.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Yea if you live in il. Or Mo. But who lives in Michigan that's are going to drive to liberty Mo. For a store show? Not many if any. Unfortunately I won't be there this year. First time in 25 years I won't be at this show at one location or another. My mother in law died unexpectedly and have a bunch of stuff to help my wife with here. I will have a booth there yet spot 114 & 115 if anyone wants to check out a true hand made call my boys will have a fairly good selection to choose from. Been bustin my **** to get what I've got.
> Hope everyone has a great time. As for me it will not be fun dealing with the loss of my wife's mom. Her dad is in icu in critical condition as well so we are hoping he makes it. I don't want to deal with both of them dieing!!!
> Later boys
> Smoke


Sorry for your loss Todd. We've lost all four of our parents now...3 within the last 5 years. It's always tough, but things do go on. Hope your father in law hangs tough


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is a dog friendly place ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

